# Does anyone have Stock Wheels for sale? Have some questions about wheels.



## Coolnate32 (May 15, 2011)

I just got a '12 Cruze LS Auto. I have got to do something to get rid of these hub caps, I'd love to get the 2011 2LT 17" wheels, or pretty much any stock wheel. If I don't find a set of stock wheels soon for the right price, I'll prob go aftermarket. Does anyone have any for sale or know anywhere I could go? Thanks in advance! Also if I get 16" aftermarket wheels can I use the same tires? I really want to go 17 tho.


----------



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

I am thinking about swapping out my 2012 2LT 17's for some aftermarket 18's, they have a whole 800 miles on them, what city are you located in.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

No reason why you couldn't use the stock 16" tire if you stuck with 16" rims... I doubt you would be changing rim widths much at all.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Coolnate32 (May 15, 2011)

I'm located within an hour of Chicago, what about you?


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

You can order the stock Cruze rims from gmpartsdirect.com. The 16" alloys are $137.70 ea. and the 17" alloys are $158.85 ea.


----------



## oarambula (May 25, 2012)

Do you still have the wheels and how much would you like for them? Please email me: [email protected]


----------

